# Military Tags for Dogs



## Noreen Kelly (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi I'm Noreen and this is my first post.

I wanted to share an idea - I recently got real U.S. Military dog tags from huskytags dot com for my dogs and they are really nice. They look great and I've already had a few comments. I have a Rotweiler, German Shepherd and a little Jack Russell. I've attached a photo of my Rotweiller Daisy, it's not great but you can see her tag.

To be honest we like them so much that my husband and I wear them now too and so do our kids. Obviously ours are on chains as we don't have collars


----------

